# New Merlin Max 3000



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

The new Merlin Max 3000 with Rapid 2 cam. Omega hybrid cam pics coming soon.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

All I can say is Wow!


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

For info purposes: what is the amo or IBO rating and app. Price on this dream machine. Purple color are nice. David


----------



## Bullseye1440 (Feb 14, 2003)

I keep coming back to look at this as threes no info on their web site yet. I was impressed with the workmanship on my Max2000 when I first bought it a couple of years back. This looks like another improvement. The detail of the pockets, riser, the whole package just looks so good.

Impressive!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

David--

IBO speed on the Max 3000 is as follows:


40" ATA Rapid 2 twin cam--Approx 305fps
41.25" ATA Rapid 2 twin cam--Approx 295fps

Speeds not yet determined with the Omega Hybrid, but it's no dog, I can assure you of that.

MSRP is $748 with Carbon limbs, Rapid 2 cam or T-wheels

MSRP is $778 with Carbon limbs and Omega Hybrid cam

MSRP is $643 with Glass limbs and Rapid 2 cam or T-wheels

MSRP is $673 with Glass limbs and Omega Hybrid cam

Actual price will vary from the MSRP depending upon area of USA or Country in which purchased, along with individual dealers' markups. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

And of course the Omega Hybrid cam. Top view--


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

And bottom cam view---


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow! very nice, Too bad I've already spent my year's allowance on bows! The Omega cam looks very very much like Darton's new CPS. I'm glad to see that Darton has created so much intrest in other manufacture's offerings.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Do I see a very sharp edge and string is bending around it. Interesting hear if that can stand wear!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

wwag-

That system is in fact licensed from Darton altho it is a Merlin design. Everything is fine between the two companies(Darton and Merlin) and this issue was discussed before hand to eliminate any bantering or fingerpointing later down the road. Always a good thing to do. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## indiaarcher30 (Feb 19, 2003)

just leting anyone know if you all are interseted and cant find a dealer their is one in houston Mr. Harder he sells them for a great price and is well repsected in Texas call him up if you ge the i dont have his number on me now but his email address is www. sugarlandarchery.com tell him that Sam sent you 

well now yall have a nice daaayyy!!!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

SWEEET! I didn't know there was a Merlin dealer within a few hours of me! My wife was just asking last night when we can drive out to Houston.... now I have a reason!


----------

